# I loved riding horses-until I bought my own



## royalhkay (Sep 13, 2012)

I bought my first horse a few months ago (a 12 year old gelding). I have ridden occasionally since I was very young and had never been the slightest bit nervous riding, even galloping full speed across a snowy plain in colorado last winter, but everything changed when I brought my new gelding home. I rode him several times before buying him and had no problems and was not nervous riding him. 


After I got him home I was happy and excited to be on my first ride around my place with my new horse, only to have him distracted, testy, and bolt across the pasture. I held on and didnt fall off but it destroyed my confidence. The biggest surprise for me bringing this horse home was that I couldn't just jump on and ride the way I had always rode someone else's trained trail horses in the past. 


My eyes have been opened to how long the process is for bonding and creating a confident obedient horse-especially being a novice about the whole business of training and riding a horse of my own. When I am uncertain about what I am doing it is hard to be the confident leader he can respect and trust. Luckily he is a gentle horse and has never tried to bite, kick, buck, or run over me. However, he senses my unease around him now, especially when riding and the experience is not as pleasurable as it used to be.


I've been riding him in a smaller corral for the last few months so if he did decide to bolt again he couldn't go too far and luckily he hasn't. I'm trying to slowly build a better relationship of trust and respect and gain my confidence again.. I know if I rode more confidently he would feel better about it. He obeys me but I feel my unease and therefore his unease when riding.

My project this weekend is to build a roundpen so I can do more groundwork with him to help this process along.. I thought a bond and obedience would come so quick and easy, when in reality it takes knowledge and work and _time. _Hopefully a year from now I can post about the progress and how much I've learned along the way. I definitely wont give up- I am just awakened to the process that is horse training/riding.

This forum definelty helps me learn about what to do/ what not to do and hearing about other people working on training and bonding helps to encourage me.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

First off - Your stirrups need to be let out. Your toes are down and heels up so if he bolt and you fall off, there is a good chance you'll get drug....Just a safety issue, don't want to see you get hurt.

Have you taught him a one rein stop for the bolting? What I do is I grab one rein to my hip, other hand on the horn, and while his face is in my boot I'll kick his hip and disengage it. Do you know what I'm talking about? That would probably help you.

Also, maybe a trainer...

I'm glad this forum has helped you.


----------



## royalhkay (Sep 13, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> First off - Your stirrups need to be let out. Your toes are down and heels up so if he bolt and you fall off, there is a good chance you'll get drug....Just a safety issue, don't want to see you get hurt.
> 
> Have you taught him a one rein stop for the bolting? What I do is I grab one rein to my hip, other hand on the horn, and while his face is in my boot I'll kick his hip and disengage it. Do you know what I'm talking about? That would probably help you.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you. This picture is from one of the first rides I had on him but I greatly appreaciate the constructive criticism.

A woman a few miles down the road is the trainer.. I have really been considering giving her up a call to get a few lessons.. I am a poor full time college student though so I don't think I would be able to get lessons too often but a few would probably help me along.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You could ask her too about working off lessons.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You might try working with him from the ground to build your confidence and his, to refresh him on WHOA means stop right now, yielding his head & hind to stop a bolt, just moving his feet at your direction. Also, lots of grooming and petting time to build the bond.


----------



## royalhkay (Sep 13, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> You could ask her too about working off lessons.


That's a very good idea too!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lessons will help, in fact, you will enjoy riding your horse and build confidence. Working off lessons and saving up for as many lessons as you can will be the best thing you can do. I commend you for looking for help, so many just give up and let the horse rot in the pasture, when all it takes is some knowledge & practice. Good luck and keep at it. And yes, lengthen those stirrups!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is he out with other horses? He needs a buddy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Reading your story sounded just like me and my horse when I got him. I really worked on the bond between us and just kept getting back on in a round pen. Now I can ride him along highways and on trails. He was definitely worth all the work.  You two look great by the way!


----------



## royalhkay (Sep 13, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Is he out with other horses? He needs a buddy!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep! He is very good friends with my mom's 3 year old mare rivers. And all the neighbors around have animals he can "talk" to.


----------



## royalhkay (Sep 13, 2012)

alexis rose said:


> Reading your story sounded just like me and my horse when I got him. I really worked on the bond between us and just kept getting back on in a round pen. Now I can ride him along highways and on trails. He was definitely worth all the work.  You two look great by the way!


So good to hear. Gives me hope that one day (with hard work) we will be comfortable and trusting with each other.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better too, I am an experienced rider but my mare Selena spent the good first year of our time together trying to kill me in very creative ways. I, too, was thinking of differant ways I could dispose of her as well! :lol: She would randomly explode in bucking fits, rear and threaten to flip, jump sideways, run my into gates, bolt and not stop, but her favorite was jumping straight up in the air.

Though, now, I wouldn't trade her for the world. I don't know what possessed me to turn her into a barrel horse with all the crazy things she's done, but since I've done that she's been incredible. No more explosions except an occasion frisky baby buck, soft, supple, back to being a cool headed reiner with her sliding stops and adorable spins. Changes leads without killing me. Been packing around kids and going on trail rides (Even though when I first got her she almost impaled me on a tree...twice) ponying baby horses around, flying bareback and bridleless around the pasture, carrying flags in front of huge crowds, drill team, cow work, etc. Just incredible. I think she needed barrels because it let her blow off steam and PLAY for once in her life, instead of being punished for wanting to run and buck, she gt to channel to negative energy and make it positive. Now, she comes out of each run like "Hey, Mom, did we win?! I think we won! Where's our check?!"

There is hope for all horses.  Even the psychotic ones. I'm not saying you should turn your horse into a barrel horse...I don't think that would help your problem at all, but just make it worse...LOL. But a lot of "Focus on me" work probably would. Like others said, groundwork is good. Also, a lot of figure eights if you feel he gets excited..And of course that trainer!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't worry, OP, think nearly every horse owner has been where you're at at some point!

Groundwork is awesome IMO, but make sure you don't use it as an excuse not to ride. Give yourself a week to get your confidence back with some groundwork then schedule in riding and _make_ yourself ride. Just keep it simple, minimise the risks and don't overface yourself or your horse. If at all possible, ride another horse in the week you're not riding yours, time out of the saddle doesn't help confidence.

Also, learn a good one-rein-stop. Think there are some good threads on this so I won't provide details here - or ask your trainer to teach you it. Once you know that that's pretty much your lifeline for anything - bolters, buckers, rearers and whatever, because horses can't do any of these things unless they're straight. It really helps your confidence if you know what to do when a horse does something dangerous - although you do need to do a ORS _at the first suggestion and before it actually happens_, rather than during the event (which can be dangerous if it unbalances the horse).


----------



## royalhkay (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol. Sorrel, I loved reading your last post.

Evil horse you are right about the "make myself ride". I need to ride every time I go to visit him, even if its just for a little bit.. and learn a ORS.. that would calm my nerves immensely..


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

One trick I tell nervous people is to sing or keep talking no matter what. Keep your voice chill, but so long as you are singing/talking you are breathing. When you are nervous, you subconciously stop breathing and your horse can feel that because your body freezes and tenses. When you sing and talk your body relaxes and moves with the rythym.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

It can be a bit tricky getting a new horse. You might find that you take them home and they turn into a completely different horse. With a new environment and without proven leadership a horse can have a totally different personality. 

You have to tough it out for a while I think, but you might find that you don't have enough experience or knowledge for this horse. Good luck though, and lessons never hurt.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Give it time and take some lessons. Looks like a good boy and you will regain your confidence under the right supervision. Good luck!


----------



## MapleAir (Oct 19, 2012)

You might want to read through my "My horse and I just don't click" thread. There are a few very good pointers in there that might help you out!


----------



## ponyyy (Oct 27, 2012)

This sounds exactly like me... Except I'm still in that stage. I got him less than a month ago and rushed into the decision because I just wanted to get a horse fast - he didn't really meet my criteria at all and I should have looked around some more and really thought it over.
Anyway, now it looks like an expensive disaster... I only rode him once before purchasing but he was great. Since then he's been a mess, bolting all the time, throwing me off twice in two weeks. I go out and see him a few times a week and I like just standing around brushing him but when I think of riding, I get so full of dread that I have a physical reaction and feel sick. I haven't done more than a few steps of trot with him since the first week I had him.
I'm not even scared, I just don't feel any connection to him and I really don't want to ride anymore. I don't think I'd be sad if I found out tomorrow I have to sell him. I really hope we get past this... Otherwise it's going to be a tough couple years.


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

Good for you for realizing that the horse bonding process is slow and most of us, even those with experience have our growing pains. In my years of experience and observation it seems to take an average of about 3years to really get that bond going, and everything you do during your horses lifetime will make it's mark on that bond, either positive or negative.

Now, looking at your pics, I agree with the stirrup comment, but I also want to make a comment about the bit. It may just be the pic, but it looks like a leverage bit, and IMO those are for experienced hands and an advanced horse. Especially with a bolter, you want a lot of lateral (side to side) control. It is hard to get that with a long shanked bit because it is not a direct line to the horse's mouth......the shank gets in the way and confuses the signal. It may not seem to make sense to you at first, but go back to a basic snaffle, and work work work on lateral control in an enclosed enviornment. 

Work first on flexion, then disengaging the hindquarters, then you can start practicing the one rein stop mentioned earlier. Practice it at a walk, then trot, then canter until you can do it in your sleep. 

When a horse bolts, you really need to catch them during those first couple of strides that are out of control, otherwise, once they really get going, you will need some space to start circling them down, and you may not always have that. In other words, the horse goes to take off, and you get that head around immediately, disengage the hindquarters, and then decide what you need to do from there. Disengaging the hindquarters shuts them down long enough usually for you to evaluate the situation.

If you feel you are in immediate danger, get off. If you horse was just testing you, put him back to work. Working with a bolter takes some nerve, but most will knock it off when they realize they aren't getting anywhere. As others said also, working with a -good- trainer will also help. Hint: a good trainer will not suggest you put stronger and stronger bits in his mouth.....should be the opposite....going back to basics as I mentioned above. Best of luck to you, and be careful


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

^^^ Excellent post!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I did exactly what Ponyyy did. I rushed in when I bought my mare, excited by the idea of having my own horse. It doesn't help that loking back, all signs pointed to her being doped... She and I got along wonderfully when I tried her, she was the most obedient 4 y/o TB mare you could imagine. Get her home and that horse is gone. I had 3 rides on her in the time I owned her, and fell off on two of them. The first landed me in hospital, the second worsened my injuries. In my case, I had to admit defeat and rehome her, as I knew that we weren't suited.

It wasn't until last night that I realized something. I'm currently looking for a new horse - but I am terrified of cantering it. My first fall was from a canter turned bolt and, although I have cantered on a trail horse since, I never realized how afraid I now am.

And so, I made a decision. When I buy my horse, I am going to have a minimum of 2 months with no riding faster than a walk. Groundwork only, building up the bond between us and letting me get to know the quirks, and what to expect in the saddle.

I think doing some groundwork would help you wonders, especially long-reining/ground driving and just lunging in general to get to know the feel and quirks of your horse.

Good luck


----------



## royalhkay (Sep 13, 2012)

KountryPrincess said:


> Good for you for realizing that the horse bonding process is slow and most of us, even those with experience have our growing pains. In my years of experience and observation it seems to take an average of about 3years to really get that bond going, and everything you do during your horses lifetime will make it's mark on that bond, either positive or negative.
> 
> Now, looking at your pics, I agree with the stirrup comment, but I also want to make a comment about the bit. It may just be the pic, but it looks like a leverage bit, and IMO those are for experienced hands and an advanced horse. Especially with a bolter, you want a lot of lateral (side to side) control. It is hard to get that with a long shanked bit because it is not a direct line to the horse's mouth......the shank gets in the way and confuses the signal. It may not seem to make sense to you at first, but go back to a basic snaffle, and work work work on lateral control in an enclosed enviornment.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input kountry. I have him in a copper grazing bit.. which was what the original owner recommended I use. Do you think a snaffle would be better than this?


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

royalhkay said:


> Thank you for your input kountry. I have him in a copper grazing bit.. which was what the original owner recommended I use. Do you think a snaffle would be better than this?


I do actually. Just a basic moderate thickness snaffle. Make sure you have a curb strap on it so the bit cannot be pulled thru the horses mouth. The curb strap hangs under the chin attached to the bit. It hangs fairly loose but if you really have to put on some lateral pressure to stop a runaway you do not want that bit sliding thru the mouth....that could cause an accident. There are plenty of pics online how to properly attach a curb strap to a snaffle, perhaps someone on here even has one?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

A few comments from someone who bought a horse on a whim 4 years ago, and then started to learn how to ride...

1 - Bolting. Although my horse was sold to me as being great for a beginner, 3 years later the trainer I hired concluded she had never been broken to ride. At all. So the trainer started her at the very beginning, on the theory that part of her fear was caused by having no idea what the normal cues meant. That plus desensitizing - which is NOT about creating a laundry list of things that are not scary - has done wonders for her.

But a big part of what was needed was for me to progress to a point as a rider where I don't freak if she bolts. For me, that meant taking lessons on other horses until I could stay calm at a gallop. Horses don't naturally bolt for a mile. They bolt for maybe 50 yards or so. When they keep galloping past that, there is a good chance that rider fear is causing them to stay scared.

Mia started professional training last November. Over the last few months, she has bolted a few times in a narrow wash. I just ride her until the wash is wider, then turn her and take her back thru the scary place. But to do that, I had to progress as a rider to where I could respond to a bolt with a sigh, followed by figuring out how to stop her.

That brings up #2: One rein stop.

The one rein stop is a learned training response. Like doing some gentle see-sawing on the reins, it only works if the horse is willing to listen to your inputs. It is possible to have the horse's head pulled 180 degrees and the horse still galloping out of control. Been there, done that. If you try breaking your horse's ribs with your legs - and I say that out of personal experience and am not saying you do that - then a one rein stop won't stop them.

3 - Confidence in you. What worked better for me than round penning was simply taking Mia out for walks. On a lead line. Like a dog. At first, we only made it 100 yards before she would panic. In time, we worked up to 3 miles. It is vastly easier to stay calm when you are on the ground. And from my limited experience with one horse, when your horse learns you know what you are doing, they are far more likely to listen when you are in the saddle. I'd guess about 50% of the confidence they get from being led carries over to when you are in the saddle.

4 - One thing worked extremely well in the round pen: getting her to calm down after getting excited. At first, if I pushed her to a gallop, she would then do 12-20 laps of the pen at a gallop while I just stood steady. With repetition, starting at a trot and then moving to a canter and finally a gallop, she learned that it was possible to calm down after getting excited. The trainer was supervising me, and she didn't think Mia was ready for more training until she could calm down from a gallop to a walk in about half a lap.

I don't know if any of that applies to you. It has been a long road with Mia, and we're now working on her learning to go out into the desert without any other horses. She is making good progress. I find I now constantly monitor her attitude, because a big part is learning to recognize when she is about to get scared, and backing her off before she goes bonkers. I've taken my time. A major part of every ride is convincing her that life outside the corral can be boring. Neck almost level (she's Arabian), ears forward, relaxed back - I want that to be a big part of every outing.

Also, I cheat. I use an Aussie-style saddle because it allows me to get my legs down and wrapped around her, while also being a deep & secure saddle. I can do that with some western saddles, but not all. 99% of the time, my Aussie saddle rides like my Bates English AP saddle, but it sure is good for those times when the horse hits the fan, so to speak. I've thought about getting her a barrel racing saddle - deep seat, designed for going fast. I don't care if it is my imagination. At 54, my body doesn't heal very fast. If some piece of equipment makes ME confident, then it will give HER confidence as well. I figure if you aren't cheating, you aren't trying....

Good luck! I know exactly how you feel!

Mia getting ready for a ride this summer:










Bits: I was using a D-ring snaffle here, and sometimes use a full cheek. She currently is using an eggbutt copper snaffle with curb strap attached. I did come close to pulling a loose ring snaffle thru her mouth once. I also see nothing wrong with using a harsher bit, if you have good hands and are working your way down. I've concluded that the switching of bits is endless, so Mia has her quick change bridle on...allows me to change bits on a whim. But if I'm honest, I'm not even sure she cares what bit is in her mouth...


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

bsms said:


> A few comments from someone who bought a horse on a whim 4 years ago, and then started to learn how to ride...


Similar experience here, though it was more a case of a friend talking me into accepting a "free" horse. 



> What worked better for me than round penning was simply taking Mia out for walks. On a lead line. Like a dog.


Same here. Again, it's the experience of one novice with one horse, but due to injuries I couldn't start riding Ellie for about two years. The second year was just taking her for increasingly longer walks, and then trot/jogs, as rehab.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I just brought a new horse home so I have some experience of what you're going through. Any new horse needs an introductory period when he's learning you and you are learning what to expect from him.

One good thing that you did was buy a 12 year old horse. New riders and young or untrained/inexperienced horses = bruises. Or worse. Between the two of you, someone ought to have some experience. If you don't have much, then the horse should have a lot. Good luck!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a very similar experience when I bought my Gelding Cody (6 years old, almost 7 at the time) almost 2 years ago. Before I bought him I had been riding him for a lady who was unable to ride her horses herself because of a knee surgery gone bad. When she needed to sell her horses she called me first asking if I wanted any of them, or new a good home for them. I ended up buying Cody, and my instructor/trainer took one of her other horses (im still waiting for the reunion lol) 

When I was riding Cody at her place we were both confident, he tested me a little but it was always something that I new how to handle and I came out on top, and not on the ground. we were able to walk, trot, lope, back in an open field. and easily walk down roads with little to no spooks.I had been taking riding lessons for 13 years when I bought Cody. The first lesson i learned, and i learned it very quickly, was that owning and riding outside of lessons is ALOT different then within the lesson system.

When I brought Cody to our new barn, everything changed. He slammed my leg into the wall while riding, he tested me tons more then he did before, he was an absolute nut case on the road spooking at everything! It was bad. I blamed it on a new environment and a new home and a new owner. Which very much could be true. However there comes a time when enough is enough and you as the rider/owner need to step up to the plate and say "enough is enough. Your hear with me now. You listen to me now." and that's something i'm STILL learning to do! i'm still re-building my confidence, and he knows it.

I found what helped the most was having my instructor come to my barn and give us one on one lessons. She gave me confidence. and was able to see what was happening, talk me through it, and give me tips. She gave us things to work on until the next lesson which I think helped immensely because it gave me a goal to work towards and a foundation. I can never thank my instructor enough. She's taught me so much, and continues to do so. I can honestly say that i would not be where I am or who I am today, if it wasn't for her.

What we started on originally was ground work. and I don't mean just lunging. I mean basic stuff. Dont walk in front of me, when i move you move, when i stop you stop, wielding the hip, backing up off no contact just body language. She even started teaching me the basics of a one rain stop from the ground which helped both on the ground and in riding, with respect (turn and face me), and being able to pick up his shoulders, and obviously stopping with one rain (saved my butt the one time i dropped a rein LOL)

Then we moved to riding. and we did not lope for the longest time. again work on your basics. moving off your leg, wielding the hip, basic transitions, moving the shoulders etc. Take it slloooowwwwwwwwwww. and by doing so you'll both gain your confidence and your horses respect.

My confidence is still not back up to par. And Cody still takes advantage of that. I found the best things were my trainer, and having a knowledgeable and confidence friend riding with me, so when i go in panic mode. she can snap me out of it. I don't take offence to it. Having her there to snap me out of it reminds me that its not always him, its me. He reads me like a book. If i get nervace, so does he, and we go in an endless spiraling circle of growing fear until we blow up.

Its taken ALOT of time but we have both come leaps and bounds, and though we have a long long long long long way to go! I'm excited to get there, and look back at these times, and laugh about it. Remember, keep calm and carry on:wink:


This is us at our first show! It was a huge mile stone for my confidence. and he did great  Face your fears, sometimes they might surprise you!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Pity I can only hit the like button once...


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

royalhkay said:


> I bought my first horse a few months ago (a 12 year old gelding). I have ridden occasionally since I was very young and had never been the slightest bit nervous riding, even galloping full speed across a snowy plain in colorado last winter, but everything changed when I brought my new gelding home. I rode him several times before buying him and had no problems and was not nervous riding him.
> 
> 
> After I got him home I was happy and excited to be on my first ride around my place with my new horse, only to have him distracted, testy, and bolt across the pasture.........


You are right on target with the concept that your nervousness is a major factor. Horses are amazingly gifted at perceiving their rider's state of mind. Just incredibly so. I have seen it myself: once before a trail ride a horse escaped from the barn and I was the only one mounted and able to quickly respond. My totally calm Quarter horse immediately sensed my heightened state and immediately switched to "cutting/roundup" mode! After we rounded up the escapee (with much Divine assistance) and drove him back into the barn area, my horse was stoked up and I could tell he would have really enjoyed going to find another horse to chase! :lol: We had a trail ride to go on, so I made a conscious effort to chill out to see if he would do the same and he did just that, incredibly quickly. He was back in trail riding mode in two minutes.

Also, I recently read of a study that was conducted to investigate this very phenomenon, in an objective manner. They attached wireless heart monitors to a horse and to his rider. They went out on a trail that went between two areas of woods. They then told the rider that they were going to intentionally spook his horse at some point along that corridor. The rider's heart rate instantly went up and the horse's heart rate did the same with no intentional communication from the rider. They rode down the way and after the spook, the rider's heart rate returned to normal and so did the horse's. Once again, with no intentional intervention on the part of the rider.

They're tuned in to us.....no question.

As your confidence goes up and your fear subsides, his demeanor should follow. And there's no substitute for "good hours in the saddle" and lots of 'em.

The bond that you seek will come, and it is a precious treasure indeed! Unspeakably precious.... Whatever you do, DON'T GIVE UP!!!  As somebody else said, y'all make a fine looking team...


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Tracer said:


> .............
> 
> And so, I made a decision. When I buy my horse, I am going to have a minimum of 2 months with no riding faster than a walk. .........


Great concept: ease up to your boundaries and look at 'em, lean on 'em and even (when you're ready) push on them a little but DON'T just try to blast through 'em!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

A technique my daughter's instructor told me which seems to work:

When you are getting tense along with your horse, audibly inhale, hold for 2-3 seconds, then audibly breathe out. Keep repeating until you are both less tense. If the horse hasn't quite hit the fan, so to speak, sing. Something slow, like Red River Valley:






Unbroke Hoss may not be the right song :wink::


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought my first horse when i was 27. He was everything i thought i wanted. 17.3 imported warmblood. Beautiful jumping bloodlines. However, he was a spook, he was a dirty stopper, and was ultimately ruined by his previous owner. I was devastated. Not knowing what to do, i sold him. I bought my second horse (whom is my current jumper), and he was also spooky, dangerous, reactive, and ruined by his previous owners. I decided to get off my rear and do something about it... so i found the forum, and i bought a billion books, and i hired a "natural horsemanship trainer". I cocktailed all the things i learned to finally end up with the horse he is now... i knew he was in there somewhere! It's been a little over a year, and i'm still learning. I'm still very careful. I don't ride alone, i don't ride without a helmet, and i know how far i can push him before he can become explosive. But it's taken an incredible amount of time and patience. Hang in there... cause if you can... if you do... it will be the most rewarding relationship!


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

what a fantastic thread. I always learn so much here!!

OP good luck.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

It's amazing to me how a long, hard ride can help a horse.

Steep mountains, lots of rocks, lots of mud and 20+ miles......

I'd be willing to bet you'll have a different horse the next day.....

Ride him till he thinks he can't go another mile. Dawn till dark.


----------



## TimeFlys (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you have anybody to trail ride with? There is alot of good advice here. Sometimes if you find a buddy to ride with it helps too. 

Horses sure can read whats going on inside the rider. Hang in there and keep singing. Only my mare enjoys my singing, can't sing a lick, if people are riding with us I spare them my voice.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't read all the posts cause I got a tad lazy (sorry!), but I just wanted to say that I think lessons would be a great idea. When I'm riding my guy alone and he's being silly, I sometimes get so frustrated and focused on fixing that one problem that I forget to have fun, and other parts of my riding tend to get compromised in an effort to fix one thing. A lesson once in a while does a great deal to relax the both of us and remind me that I'm riding because I love it, and Demon being silly isn't the end of the world. Thanks to my trainer I've learned to laugh at my boy's antics and continue with our ride without letting it get me tense. Because of that we have made a great amount of progress, and although he will always be the type of horse that needs to be ridden 5-6 days a week to maintain a brain, I enjoy those rides much more than I used to.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Reading your story sounds so much like me and my recently new horse.
Ive always been an avid rider and owned horses for 15yrs - took a spill and had to live without a horse in my life for three years..
Now I am back in my passion again and going through the same thing you are!
Hang in there and you will build your confidence in time.
I do the one reign stop with my horse when needed (he spooks a lot)
And just keep him in big open area's to ride in until he gets use to me and the new area.
Just recently I went to a trainer and I'll start riding lessons all over again to gain my confidence.
Best of luck to you and your big beautiful horse.


----------

